# Amazon adds AutoRip feature



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Just received this email from Amazon.



> We thought you'd like to know that eligible songs from 20 CDs you have purchased from Amazon are being added to your Cloud Player library. This means that high-quality MP3 versions of these songs are available for you to play or download from Cloud Player for FREE. You can find your songs in the "Purchased" playlist. Please note that some songs from the above CDs are not eligible for this feature and may not be available in your Cloud Player library.
> 
> In addition, we're excited to announce AutoRip. Now when you buy any CD with the logo, all songs from the MP3 version of that album will instantly be delivered to your Amazon Cloud Player library for FREE.


Introducing AutoRip


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Good to know! 

I just purchased my first CD from Amazon -- the sound track from the movie, "Brother, Where Art Thou?'. It was a BD gift for the son of my housekeeper, along with the DVD of the film.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

I went to my Cloud Player and the albums were not yet added. However the act of signing in caused the player to update and the albums were slowly added as I watched. Out of the twenty CDs their email mentioned a couple were missing songs after the transfer was complete. I didn't like having incomplete albums so I just purchased the 10 missing songs (not AutoRip eligible) for $9.90.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

It's interesting, but I'm not sure about their pricing model. I found that in some cases the MP3 digital version was priced the same or higher than the physical CD which included the AutoRip.

Why pay $5 for the digital only version, when you cay pay $5 and get both the physical and the digital?


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

SayWhat? said:


> It's interesting, but I'm not sure about their pricing model. I found that in some cases the MP3 digital version was priced the same or higher than the physical CD which included the AutoRip.
> 
> Why pay $5 for the digital only version, when you cay pay $5 and get both the physical and the digital?


I agree... I would just buy the CD and get both thanks to AutoRip.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I got the original Tommy (remastered) for $8.50, CD plus AutoRip.

When I went looking for the CD of the special version with the London Orchestra that I have on LP, I found the CD at ridiculous prices.

Instead, I picked up an audio capture device for about $20 to copy it off LP to digital. I've got quite a few others to copy too, so it will come in handy if it works well.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

I got my notification at leasta week ago. What I thought was interesting is half the CD's I bought on Amazon were gifts stop now I have digital versions of them for CD's I don't own.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

SayWhat? said:


> I got the original Tommy (remastered) for $8.50, CD plus AutoRip.
> 
> When I went looking for the CD of the special version with the London Orchestra that I have on LP, I found the CD at ridiculous prices.
> 
> Instead, I picked up an audio capture device for about $20 to copy it off LP to digital. I've got quite a few others to copy too, so it will come in handy if it works well.


SayW
Can you tell me how you copy from LP to CD? I've got a bunch of albums to copy, and I know it can be done, just don't know the steps. 
I don't have a sound card, is that going to matter?
Thanks


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

satcrazy;3174892 said:


> SayW
> Can you tell me how you copy from LP to CD? I've got a bunch of albums to copy, and I know it can be done, just don't know the steps.
> I don't have a sound card, is that going to matter?
> Thanks


There are accessories that you can purchase that do the deal. In most cases, they are record players that connect to your PC via USB. You have an app on you PC that records the music as you play the album.

- Merg


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

There are even turntables that have USB outputs. I bought one not too long ago but haven't used it yet.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

If you already have a working turntable, this phono preamp with USB output works well.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I had my eye on a USB turntable, but I'm going to try this instead:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000HE7M3M/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00

If the included software works the way they claim, it should be worth it. Even though it's supposed to split the tracks out, I'm sure I'll still have to type track names manually ---- or copy and paste them at least.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

SayWhat? said:


> I had my eye on a USB turntable, but I'm going to try this instead:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000HE7M3M/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
> 
> If the included software works the way they claim, it should be worth it. Even though it's supposed to split the tracks out, I'm sure I'll still have to type track names manually ---- or copy and paste them at least.


Say,
Did you look at the reviews?

This requires a pre-amp for phono as well. I'd be interested in knowing how well this worked for you.

The pre-amp klang posted is nice, but expensive.


----------

